# From scratch or not



## auntdot (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope I did this right, I never post. Apologies if I screwed it up.

But there are two things I have slaved over and now just buy.

One is red cabbage, now just buy it in the jar, and the other is pumpkin pie mix which I purchase in the can.

I see little difference between the stuff I used to work for hours to make and the products I can buy in the store.

Would like to know if people think the homemade version of either of these is worth the effort.

And are there any other foods that you think are not worth preparing because the store bought version is about as good, equal to, or better than, the product you make at home?

Edited for the question mark.


----------



## GB (Jan 24, 2006)

I say go for the canned pumpkin pie mix.

For me I tried making hummus a few times. It came out very good, but no better than most of the store bought kind which I can easily doctor up if needed. It is not worth the effort for me to make it when the store bought is very good to begin with.


----------



## licia (Jan 24, 2006)

I think if you can find a brand that is as good or almost and there isn't a problem with preservatives, etc, go for it. Now that my children are gone, I don't like reinventing the wheel each time we have a meal. Some things I make a good bit of and we have leftovers. Some things I start with a good mix, or a frozen version at least in part. We still eat a lot of fresh stuff, but I don't fret if we don't get it every meal. Cut yourself some slack and enjoy what you cook, whether from scratch or with a head start. The things I am taking to the tea tomorrow are a good example of some of the changes I've made.  Since I'm going to the gym 3 days a week and Curves 3 days a week, I don't have time to start at the beginning on everything.  For the petit fours, I'm using a bought pound cake, apricot preserves and frosting. I bought the mini eclairs, frozen. I did get fresh fruit for the tray.  I don't feel bad about it at all. We will have a great time and I didn't have to run myself ragged to do it.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 24, 2006)

recently for me, yogurt.  I love plain yogurt without the fruit  and extra sugar.  I saw an episode of Martha where she made it homemade.  It looked so easy so I gave it a shot.  Ok, disaster!  It never set up.  I tried twice.  Since what I really prefer is Greek style yogurt, I just buy the organic stuff from a whole foods market.   Now, if anyone can tell me how to pull off this homemade yogurt business without having to buy another machine, I am ALL EARS!!!  Until then....just easier to buy it made!


----------



## jkath (Jan 24, 2006)

I am forever grateful to Pillsbury for their refrigerated pie crusts!!!


----------



## licia (Jan 24, 2006)

Me, too and believe me my family is.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 24, 2006)

I couldn't live without "Aunt Nellie's Sweet & Sour Red Cabbage"! Sear 4 or 5 country style pork ribs (or pork chops), toss in a jar of red cabbage and a _little_ water or apple juice, lower the heat, slap on a lid, let braise for about 30-mins. Also works with jarred (never canned) sauerkraut - something else I'm not going to waste the time making from scratch.

I have always used canned pumpkin pie filling - although I'm more likely to make a sweet potato pie. But this year my DIL make a pumpkin pie from scratch from pumpkins they had grown. It had a slightly different texture, was more yellow than orange, and had more of a winter squash flavor than just cinnamon and nutmeg. Humm ... the canned stuff comes "pre-seasoned" so from scratch might be worth the effort here if I can get my DIL's recipe.

Spinach - unless I'm using it for a salad, I buy it frozen. Does that count?

I would NEVER try to make phyllo dough! Same for "puff pastry" dough 99% of the time.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2006)

I always buy the One Pie brand of canned pumpkin.  I figure you can't go wrong when the only ingredient listed is pumpkin.

I also don't make my own sauerkraut.  I use bottled salad dressings some of the time.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 24, 2006)

There is a Pennsylvania Dutch Pumpkin Pie recipe that really needs fresh pumpkin...flavored with butter, lemon, and the natural pumpkin.  So you don't want a canned item there, but other spicey pies I see no reason not to go with the canned.  

Frozen SPinach is another for so many recipes.  

I do like to gently saute fresh cabbage, but if were cooking it with chops or sausage in the oven and highly flavoring it with meat, I see no reson not to go with the jar.

THe pilsbury ready crust is a great time saver etc, but it doesn't taste like home made crust.  But in a pinch, better than nothing , and certainly edible.  So is frozen puff pastry!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 24, 2006)

I notice a few posters to this thread mention pie crusts...

Pastry dough is easily made in quantity and can be frozen for future use. If you settle on a good, all-purpose recipe, the pastry dough can be used for sweet or savory pies. (Examples of savory pies could be a quiche or a chicken pot pie).

Frankly, doughs for many purposes freeze well. In addition to pastry dough, I would include in this list yeast-rising bread dough and pasta dough.

I routinely make and freeze pastry, bread and pasta dough in quantity and freeze them for future use. 

It  seems a shame that the practice and art of making dough is fast becoming a vanishing skill.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2006)

ok, this is a reverse answer, but i cannot stand any canned beef stock, broth, or gravy. chicken is ok, but for some reason beef products that are canned taste like plastic and preservatives to me.

auntdot, you need to come home to joisey and i'll get you some of the best red cabbage slaw/salad you've ever had (i'm assuming you meant shredded and pickled red cabbage). it's a german/eastern european thing. as italians get aggida over jarred sauces, poles/slovaks will get off their dupas to make a good pickled red cabbage. the debate remains however; serve it cold or hot.


----------



## jkath (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm so ashamed! I'm half pole and I've never had pickled red cabbage!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2006)

so long as your name isn't walter, jkath.

then you'd be the pole, valter.  (poles pronounce w's as v's)


----------



## Erik (Jan 25, 2006)

*insert rimshot*!!!!


----------



## velochic (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, we're pretty much a "whole foods" family, so I basically make everything from scratch. Dd (4 yo) is very sensitive to additives in foods, so I keep a close eye on labels. My *basic *philosophy is to make things from scratch. Those items that are preservative, dye, additive free that are as good as or better than homemade (pumpkin pie filling in the US, for example), I'll use. In German grocery stores, there is an whole aisle (think smaller aisle than in the US, not one of those mile-long aisles in Kroger or Winn-Dixie) devoted to dried sauce mixes in an envelope. Ick! Can you say MSG?   I'd rather make mine from scratch, thank you very much!!

ETA: Oh, now I think I've forgotten... is there a difference in the pumkin pie FILLING and actual PUREED PUMPKIN in a tin?  Does that make a difference?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 25, 2006)

I prefer making my own of most stuff, including pumpkin pie filling.  Two things that come to my mind right now that I would just buy rather than going through the hassle of making are puff pastry sheets and cream puff shells...


----------



## Constance (Jan 25, 2006)

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> I notice a few posters to this thread mention pie crusts...
> 
> Pastry dough is easily made in quantity and can be frozen for future use. If you settle on a good, all-purpose recipe, the pastry dough can be used for sweet or savory pies. (Examples of savory pies could be a quiche or a chicken pot pie).
> 
> ...



Following is a great recipe for piecrust...it's tender, flakey, and beautiful.

Aunt Dorothy's Freezer Pie Crust

3-1/2 cups water
small hand of salt
1/3 cup sugar
5 lb flour
3 lb butter flavor Crisco

Mix flour, sugar and salt. Cut in shortening. Mix in water. The dough will seem kinda gooey, but don't worry. Roll in 24 balls and wrap each with seran wrap. Freeze in large ziplock bags. Thaw one ball for each crust needed, (about 1 hour).
Roll out on floured pastry cloth and proceed as usual.

You can re-freeze them if you change your mind, or put in the fridge for later. They will last indefinately in the freezer.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 25, 2006)

Red cabbage, IMO, is very easy and involves no slaving, so I always make that myself and I do think it's alot better than a jar. I shred the cabbage with the food processor, set it on the stove to braise and that's it.

I'm totally with you on punkin!!

I use canned beans, stock bases, some good canned sauces.

I don't cook with canned soup but I eat it.

I use prepared demiglaces sometimes.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 25, 2006)

> One is red cabbage, now just buy it in the jar, and the other is pumpkin pie mix which I purchase in the can.



You can't get canned pumpkin in Ireland so I was going to the hassle of making my own too...Then both my grandma and my mom (seperately) told me that you can just prep and cube the pumpkin and cook it in the microwave in something like a Pyrex casserole dish. It takes about 1/4 the time and works awesomely!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 25, 2006)

I never make tomato sauce from scratch.  I know it tastes better etc. but jI am just not into the whole sterilizing, preserving thing.  I would rather buy good quality canned ones. 

On the other hand I dont like to use any other canned veggie product.  I use frozen ones but not canned.  The slimy liquid is a huge turn-off for me.  The same with beans.  It's easy for me to cook them at home in my pressure cooker so I do it from scratch.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 25, 2006)

You don't have to can sauce.  I just freeze mine.

I love making cream puff shells!  I am better at pastries made on the stove than in the Kitchenaid


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 25, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I love making cream puff shells! I am better at pastries made on the stove than in the Kitchenaid


 
Wow Jenny... I am such a chicken to try this out even though I am tempted to at times... I just have a bad premonition, after hearing about failures by so many people... can you post your recipe with all the details and tips?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 25, 2006)

For the past year or so I have been buying the jarred spaghetti sauce and doctoring it up for consumption.  I think it's fine that way and only make "gravy" when I've got a weekend to kill.

The only canned veggies I buy are the French cut green beans for The Casserole and various Goya brand beans to make taco soup (altho I like using dried beans for soup - see weekend note above).  Frozen for peas and fresh for carrots.

Pillsbury pie crusts have save my a$$ more times than I can mention.  And fuggedabout homemade puff pastry and shells.  

Choux pastry is easy to do at home (Alix..........) so I do that.  

Let's remember, class, that everyone has varying amounts of time available.  I am not at all ashamed of using "convenience" ingredients when I need them during the week, and savor the time I have on weekends to fiddle around with fancier stuff.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 25, 2006)

O.K. off topic a bit but looks like there are many who make different pastry doughs from scratch.  Given I worked with dough from a very young age I am comfortable making most doughs (pie, pizza, challah, other breads, roti, naan etc. etc.) with the exception of puff pastry. 

Can someone be so kind to share their recipe with me.  Worth the effort or not I'd still like to learn it and I want a recipe that is tried and tested so I'm not googling and picking up the first I run into. 

With so many pros out here I am counting on some help. 

Many thanks.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 26, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Wow Jenny... I am such a chicken to try this out even though I am tempted to at times... I just have a bad premonition, after hearing about failures by so many people... can you post your recipe with all the details and tips?


 

I am a so-so baker.  I blame it on my oven!  

But for pate a choux, the dough is made in a saucepan and then piped onto a baking sheet for eclairs or cream puffs or whatever.

For some reason, I can make pretty much anything involving pate a choux -- and since it's baked, I can't blame the oven.  Guess I'll start blaming the KA mixer!

Anyway, my recipe is from cooking school and is on a xerox sheet at home but it's pretty basic, and similar to this one Martha Stewart's pate a choux recipe

When I make pate a choux, I usually make eclairs filled with pastry cream and topped with chocolate.  I seem to recall that I have a savory (parmesan?) recipe somewhere, too.

Anyway, try the linked recipe sometime.  Pate a choux is actually very easy.  ANd it's one of those recipes where the results are way more impressive than the amount of work involved.

If I can find my recipe at home and its any different or easier than Martha's, I'll post it.


----------



## licia (Jan 26, 2006)

Jennyema, I remember a friend of mine years ago making something with a cream puff pastry which contained onions. I can't remember now what she called them, but if I find it any time soon I will post it.  The ones I've made I used the same pastry for sweet and savory. Hers were really special, though and I would like to make them myself.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Wow Jenny... I am such a chicken to try this out even though I am tempted to at times... I just have a bad premonition, after hearing about failures by so many people... can you post your recipe with all the details and tips?


Come on Licia, give it a try..I am not a baker, but, I can make cream puffs or eclairs..My kids will take those instead of birthday cake any day..And I know you can do it...Good heavens girl, If I can make them I know yours will be  wonderfull.come on I dare ya 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> You don't have to can sauce. I just freeze mine.
> 
> I love making cream puff shells! I am better at pastries made on the stove than in the Kitchenaid


Jenny,
have you ever tried Jacques and Julia's recipe for the cream puff shells? There's uses milk instead of water..I've done both, and the reception from family is we like em both. ..I just wanted someone elses opinnion and feelings one them.  Which do you prefer?
kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Jan 26, 2006)

No, but I have *their*   cookbook, so will try it next time I make pate a choux.

I think my recipe at home uses milk ....


----------



## licia (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine calls for water also.  The hardest part is making the decision to do it.


----------



## Debbie (Jan 27, 2006)

How I have had success with pumpkin pies, is I fill up the pie shell, ( which was pre baked for about 10 minutes and cooled before filling) only 1/2 way full, then let it cook for about 5 minutes.. THEN I ladel in the other 1/2 of the mixed up pie filling... this double filling ensures a better bake, and eliminates curdling and seperation  (Also before baking.. I let the filling without the eggs, rest for an hour so that the pumpkin is totally absorbed into the liquid mixture. then add the eggs. )   try this with butternut squash, Oh my gosh is it good!


----------



## marmar (Jan 27, 2006)

Jenny said:
			
		

> recently for me, yogurt. I love plain yogurt without the fruit and extra sugar. I saw an episode of Martha where she made it homemade. It looked so easy so I gave it a shot. Ok, disaster! It never set up. I tried twice. Since what I really prefer is Greek style yogurt, I just buy the organic stuff from a whole foods market. Now, if anyone can tell me how to pull off this homemade yogurt business without having to buy another machine, I am ALL EARS!!! Until then....just easier to buy it made!


I tried Greek style yogurt, I got strainer and some cheesecloth. But I forgot about it for a few days, and so it seemed a bit more sour to me than when I've bought it (in Iran).
But if you strain it for less time and don't leave it sitting in its water I'm sure it'd be fine. But if store bought isn't a problem, then stick with it.

I use canned pumpkin, but not with the seasonings. I have to alter it either way. Allspice, nutmeg, and vanilla are my best friends, and they never seem to have enough.


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok you guys have really got me stirred up now!

I've never tasted a commercial pasta sauce I liked and I refuse to buy them anymore, they all contain sugar...ick!  I can make my own in about 30 minutes so I see no reason to.  DH occasionally fouls up my pantry with a jar of Preggo or Ragu and it resides there until I travel somewhere without him and he uses the stuff.  

I finally realized the reason we never eat canned beans is that I really don't care for the taste of those - love beans though - but they take so long on the stove top and then there's that pre-soaking thing that I never think to do beforehand so now that I have a Pressure Cooker I will happily go to bean heaven (though friends and family may not consider it that).

I watched someon make puff pastry from scratch and I don't think there's any way I would do that but I love puff pastry.  I'm sure home-made is better than the frozen sheets I get - I'm thinking about trying to purchase it at a local Bakery.

For some things frozen spinach works much better than fresh but for just plain wilted spinach...yum yum yum  fresh is best.

Canned pumpkin is just dandy with me - but pie crust - homemade is soooo much better.  Not as pretty most times but homier.  Besides you have all those yummy scraps to play with!

Canned soups to eat?  - only in a major pinch - I've gotta be pretty darned sick to be unable to cook anything! I do cook with them but I know they're loaded with sodium.  Some things that "Mama used to do" just aren't the same for DH.

On this I know I'm just plain ignorant.  I love Mac and Cheese out of the box!  I never experienced home made as a kid so the boxed ones just take me back to childhood!  I'd love to be better educated there, though.

And here's a real shame - I love Swanson's Pot Pies.  DH is enamored of Pepperidge Farms.  I've never managed to make one from scratch that tasted as good.  But I'm still trying!  Must be double crust!  This is a cry for help!

 2


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey, Lindatooo, I have an incredible double crust chicken pot pie recipe that my whole family loves.  It's in Southern living cookbook...I'll grab it and post it for you


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 27, 2006)

Jenny you are wonderful!  Thank you in advance!  Look out DH!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2006)

ok, it's long but here goes...It's in The Ultimate Southern Living Cookbook page 338
Double-Crust Chicken Pot Pie
6 skinned boned breast halves cut into 1 inch pieces
1 med onion chopped
2 T butter melted
1 stalk celery chopped
1 1/2 c frozen english peas and carrots (I use fresh chopped carrots)
1 c sliced fresh mushrooms (I leave out the shrooms)
1 c peeled chopped potato
1 c chicken broth
1/4 c dry white wine (not cooking wine, unless it's all you have)
1/2 t dried parsley flakes ( I use chopped fresh)
1/4 t fresh ground pepper
1 bay leaf
2 T cornstarch
2 T water
1 can cream of mushroom soup undiluted (sorry about the can soup!!)
1 c shredded cheddar cheese
1/4 sour cream
Pot pie pastry w/1 egg yolk and 1 T milk for brushing the pastry

1.  Cook chicken and onion in butter in a large skillet over med high heat, stirring constantly til chicken browned and onion tender.  stir in celery and next 8 ingredients.  bring to a boil, cover, reduce heat and simmer 15 min til veggies are tender.  discard bay leaf.
2.  Combine cornstarch and 2 T water, stirring til smooth.  add to chicken mix.  bring to a boil over med heat, stirring constantly.  remove from heat, stir in soup, cheese and sour cream.
3.  Roll half of pastry to 1/8 inch thickness.  fit pastry into ungreased 2 quart casserole.  spoon chicken mixture into casserole.  roll remaining pastry and place over top of mixture.  trim, seal and crimp edges.  cut slits in pastry.  combine milk and egg yolk and brush over pastry.
4.  bake at 400 for 35 minutes or until golden brown.
Potpie pastry:  3 c all-purp flour, 1 t salt, 1 c shortening, cold water.  combine flour and salt, cut in shortening w/pastry blender until mix is crumbly.  sprinkle cold water 1 T at a time, stir w/a fork until dry ingredients are moistened.  shape into a ball and chill.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks, Jenny, I cut and pasted and will try this next week!

2


----------



## Debbie (Jan 27, 2006)

oh my goodness,  this look soooooooooo good!  copy and pasting this one to!  Thank you for sharing Jenny!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 10, 2006)

canned pumpkin all the way... I like alot of frozen veggies, like okra,and I would also have to say canned tomatoes, ans spaghetti sauce as well for me...


----------



## Hungry (Feb 17, 2006)

As long as Mrs. Smith and EDWARDS makes pies I will never do a scratch one.

Charlie


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 17, 2006)

more on this thread...for those of us with limited space, small kitchens, no counter, only a few gadgets, etc etc thank gosh for many ready made items we can adapt to our needs!  (I lovew a home made crust and I know the difference, but until I get my dream kitchen, I'm not rolling pie crusts on my floor or bed or wall.


----------

